

The Shortest-Splitline Algorithm: a Way to Solve Gerrymandering - BookmarkGirl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUS9uvYyn3A

======
serichsen
The algorithmic determination of districts is attractive, but there can still
be the problem of accidental "gerrymandering"---that the voters are so
thoroughly mixed that the 40% party loses to the 60% party almost everywhere.

There is another interesting way to solve this. Divide the land into even-
population districts in any way. Then, let the population vote on the
candidates. Finally, in each district, choose one vote at random to determine
the winner. The distribution of the representatives' party allegiations will
be statistically very close to the actual distribution in the population.
(This is not my idea; I read it somewhere some time ago.)

